# A moment with LCol (H) David Lloyd Hart



## Tetragrammaton (29 Mar 2010)

We just had our annual mess dinner this past Saturday, 27 Mar 10.

While I've certainly used and meant the words " Honor and privilege" before when talking about some of the people I've met through the military, I can not recall a previous occasion where I've meant them quite to same degree. 

Our Mess Dinners have included the members of the 712 Communication Squadron since they moved into the armory in 1996. While the relationship between the membership of both units have generally been good, it has not always been without incident. I can safely say, there is no other unit within the region that I would rather share our space and mess with than 712 Comm.

I was fortunate enough this past Saturday to have about 15 minutes at the start and another 15 minutes at the end of the evening to converse with the Honorary Lieutenant Colonel of 712 Comm,  LCol (H) David Hart. While I've been hearing his name around the unit since I joined, I really had little idea of just who the man is.

When I asked LCol (H) Hart when he enrolled, he asked if he should include his time with the cadets. When I replied that he could leave that time out, he told me 1937. This was the first time I've seen what CD (5) looks like on a uniform. Never had anyone before started off a "war story" with "Then during the Dieppe Raid..." and discussed signal lamp communication with HMS Revenge. As impossible as it was for me to relate to the setting of his stories, what marked me was how much I could relate to the emotions and thoughts he was describing. Despite the 70 years of time that have passed since, soldiers of today still think and act like the soldiers of the past. 

My sincerest and most profound thanks to LCol (H) Hart for sharing his time and stories with us during our Mess Dinner.


----------

